# NOS Stingray fork identification.



## eyefrommn (Dec 8, 2022)

Hello.  I bought this primered-only Schwinn Sting Ray fork from a shop years ago and am trying to id.  Left dropout code 9 + 4  Pic isn't the best but the stamping is very clearly 9 + 4  I assume it's a 1974 fork from the date code, but am a little puzzled by the 9 + 4 and wasn't sure what the plus was for.  5 1/4" steerer tube length, 12" from axle center to top of crown.  Chrome fork cap, for caliper brake use.  Original Schwinn sticker says ".......  ......  BOYS CAL.PC"  The block letter Schwinn font on the sticker suggests post 1973.  Perhaps a replacement fork sent to a dealership?  Any shops that painted these with Schwinn's blessing?  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 8, 2022)

Sept-64 or 74. Looks 74


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 8, 2022)

Definitely a ‘74 fork.

Schwinn added the knurling at the bottom of the steer tube in 1966.
Also the notch at the bottom of fork for the axle was designed differently.

I posted a couple NOS Stingray forks I used to own (65-66) for reference.


----------



## eyefrommn (Dec 8, 2022)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## eyefrommn (Dec 8, 2022)

Got the date down, but I'm not sure if it is a Stingray (20") or Fastback (20 x 1 3/8") fork.  I'm leaning toward 1 3/8".  I don't have the right wheels to check, but it's 12" from axle center to the top of the crown.  I tried searching for the fork length specs/differences but no luck.  Steerer tube length is 5 3/8".


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 8, 2022)

The width will tell you what it is.


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 8, 2022)

Just took some photos and measurements on my 9-5 fork.
This Stingray fork is for a caliper brake (2 speed) model that accommodates an S-7 rim with a 20x1-3/4’’ tire.

Full length - 18’’
Axle to crown - 12’’
Steerer tube - 5-3/8’’
Top width, roughly 2-5/8’’
Bottom width - 3-1/2’’


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 8, 2022)

eyefrommn said:


> Got the date down, but I'm not sure if it is a Stingray (20") or Fastback (20 x 1 3/8") fork.  I'm leaning toward 1 3/8".  I don't have the right wheels to check, but it's 12" from axle center to the top of the crown.  I tried searching for the fork length specs/differences but no luck.  Steerer tube length is 5 3/8".



It looks to be a fastback from what I can tell,  but difficult to tell from your pictures. The fork end on a fastback will be thinner than a Stingray fork I would have to see a direct side shot of the fork to be able to tell.


----------



## eyefrommn (Dec 8, 2022)

Really kind of you.  My fork has the same dimensions as yours, so Stingray for S7, thanks!


----------



## eyefrommn (Dec 8, 2022)

Here is a view of the side


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 8, 2022)

Definitely looks to be a middleweight fork. Unfortunately the chrome cap is not correct for the handbrake model, the cap on this fork is for a coaster brake version.


----------



## eyefrommn (Dec 8, 2022)

Yes, definitely the wrong chrome fork cap, but has dimensions of a Stingray fork, not a middleweight.  Hmm..


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 8, 2022)

The Stingray forks were middleweights though.


----------



## Lalo (Dec 8, 2022)

eyefrommn said:


> Hello.  I bought this primered-only Schwinn Sting Ray fork from a shop years ago and am trying to id.  Left dropout code 9 + 4  Pic isn't the best but the stamping is very clearly 9 + 4  I assume it's a 1974 fork from the date code, but am a little puzzled by the 9 + 4 and wasn't sure what the plus was for.  5 1/4" steerer tube length, 12" from axle center to top of crown.  Chrome fork cap, for caliper brake use.  Original Schwinn sticker says ".......  ......  BOYS CAL.PC"  The block letter Schwinn font on the sticker suggests post 1973.  Perhaps a replacement fork sent to a dealership?  Any shops that painted these with Schwinn's blessing?  Any help would be appreciated!View attachment 1747231
> 
> View attachment 1747232
> 
> ...



September  1964 is my  guess


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 8, 2022)

Lalo said:


> September  1964 is my  guess



Sorry, but that guess ^^^ does not compute.

See post #3 which speaks of the knurling that started in 1966. The OP fork has that knurling at the bottom of tube.
1964 forks never had that knurling.

Plus Stingrays did not have the front caliper brake until very late ‘64 for the upcoming ‘65 model year.
The OP fork has the hole for the caliper brake.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 8, 2022)

eyefrommn said:


> Yes, definitely the wrong chrome fork cap, but has dimensions of a Stingray fork, not a middleweight.  Hmm..



A Sting Ray would have the wider ID Middleweight fork and the fastback would have the lightweight fork.
2026-N # for a 66 Sting.
2087-N # for a 66 Fastback.

60sstuff posted a picture with Sting Ray's middleweight S-7 width. What's your fork measure?


----------



## eyefrommn (Dec 8, 2022)

Ah, didn't realize the Sting Ray forks were middleweights.  Mine has theexact same dimensions as given for the green fork.  So, looks like a '74 Sting Ray fork for S7 rims with the wrong non-caliper brake chrome cap?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 8, 2022)

eyefrommn said:


> Ah, didn't realize the Sting Ray forks were middleweights.  Mine has theexact same dimensions as given for the green fork.  So, looks like a '74 Sting Ray fork for S7 rims with the wrong non-caliper brake chrome cap?



Yes exactly


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 8, 2022)

eyefrommn said:


> chrome cap



Fork crown


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 8, 2022)

A '64 would have a straight axle slot and they did not make an '84


----------



## eyefrommn (Dec 8, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Fork crown



In this case, it's a cosmetic cap and not a "crown" per se.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 9, 2022)

eyefrommn said:


> In this case, it's a cosmetic cap and not a "crown" per se.



It is called a fork crown


----------

